# The definition of cute:



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

LAB PUPPY!!!! =D

I've been flooding the forum with pictures, so I promise this will be the last one for a little while.... maybe! 

Chasing each other!!

















Running and running more...

























Practicing come command! =)









Trying to figure out what to do with the tennis ball, lol.









Drinking some water









DERP!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh and Bo

































Freakin' adorable <3


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Aww, such a cute little puppy. 

I've really been wanting a Labrador ... you especially learn to fall for them working at the shelter here, where they are in the plenty!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh you got a new puppy congratulations. He's very cute.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I love the chocolates!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a cute baby!
And keep those pictures coming... we INSIST!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, you kept that VERY quiet didn't you????
He is such a cutie.
How's Harleigh managing? Any problems now she's having to share you?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, he is cute!


----------

